# Problème de synchro avec mon iPad



## imonamac (4 Avril 2011)

J'ai un problème de synchronisation avec mon *iPad 1*.
Depuis quelques temps il n'arrive pas a finir son processus de synchronisation _(via iTunes)_.
J'ai 2 fenêtres de message qui s'affiche successivement et je ne vois ce que ça peut être. Quand je valide ça ne change rien il ne va pas jusqu'au bout de sa synchronisation.
Note : mes versions système et iTunes sont à jour.


----------



## worldice (5 Avril 2011)

Tu n'étais pas en train de synchroniser un autre iDevice par hasard ? Sinon, restore l'iPad et réessaye...


----------



## imonamac (5 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Tu n'étais pas en train de synchroniser un autre iDevice par hasard ? Sinon, restore l'iPad et réessaye...



Non il n'y avait que lui de branché et aucun autre device.
Pour la restauration, ayant déja eu le meme probleme la semaine derniere, j'ai déja tenté cette option mais le probleme apparait toujours. J'ai aussi fait une restauration complete et tout.


----------



## worldice (5 Avril 2011)

imonamac a dit:


> Non il n'y avait que lui de branché et aucun autre device.
> Pour la restauration, ayant déja eu le meme probleme la semaine derniere, j'ai déja tenté cette option mais le probleme apparait toujours. J'ai aussi fait une restauration complete et tout.



As-tu essayé de le synchronisé sur un autre ordi ?


----------



## imonamac (5 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> As-tu essayé de le synchronisé sur un autre ordi ?



Je n'en n'ai pas d'autre malheureusement.
Mais je vais aller faire un tour dans un Apple Store pour voir ca de plus pres.


----------

